# A Brown ................



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 25, 2020)

Trout, Rainbow Trout and a Rio Grande Cutthroat Trout images applied 
to some Curly Maple for the Fly Fishing Twist action ballpoint pen kit.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane
using my dipping method.

Les


----------



## alanemorrison (Aug 25, 2020)

Looking good again, Les. They will be super pens on that particular kit.

Alan


----------



## magpens (Aug 25, 2020)

B*E*A*U*T*I*F*U*L !!!


----------

